# MS SQL Server 2000 CSV Datei aus Abfrage erstellen



## Thomas Darimont (1. März 2004)

Hallo!

Habe gerade herausgefunden, wie man unter SQL Server 2000 mit dem Enterprise Manager seine Daten als CSV Datei Exportieren bzw. Importieren kann ...

Enterprise Manager -> Data Transformation Service (DTS)
->Local Packages -> New Package
Connection ->Datenquelle erzeugen. (Source)
Destination -> textfile(Destination File) 
Dateinamen angeben > fertig
Dann bei Tasks auf Perform Data Task klicken ... DB Conection anklicken, Destinationfile anklicken.
Mit der rechten Maustaste auf Pfeil klicken. Tabelle auswählen, bzw. SQL Query angeben. (Bei "Build Query" muss man die Tabellen per Drag'n'Drop ins Feld ziehen ...)

Dann muss man sich um die Mappings kümmern ... im folgenden Fenster auf den Destination Reiter klicken ... dann Populate from Source.
->Execute-> Danach unter Transformations nachschauen, wie die Mappings aussehen.

Ok -> Execute.

Der Import funktioniert analog.

Fertig.

Gruß Tom


----------

